# Klasse & Rasse vs billig & nuttig 11x (Angie Harmon & Demi Moore)



## Nipplepitcher (16 Juli 2009)

Hier ist mal der krasse Gegensatz von einer Frau und ner billigen Schlampe


----------



## 3NDl3s$ |\|UMb3r5 (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: Klasse & Rasse vs billig & nuttig 11x*

Das Kleidchen ist halt beim waschen eingegangen  und auf die Schnelle war nichts anderes da , da muss man improvisieren  

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2009)

:thx: dir für die Pics also ich finde Klasse besser die Angie ist nee Wucht


----------



## Bombastic66 (16 Juli 2009)

nette Einblicke, 
aber wer ist die Schlampe....


----------



## Cashextra (20 Juli 2009)

Unglückliche Garderobenwahl von Demi, aber dennoch eine sehr schöne Frau. Fürs nuttige sind hier andere zuständig: Rumer Willis, Katie Price, Shauna Sand usw, usw....


----------



## MPFan (22 Okt. 2009)

Wow!!!! Danke für die wunderbare Angie!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hubbe (22 Okt. 2009)

Egal Schlampe oder nicht,beide haben klasse Titten.Hubbe


----------



## walme (9 Nov. 2009)

Danke für die wunderbare Angie


----------



## MPFan (10 Nov. 2009)

Dankeschön für die umwerfende Angie!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Nov. 2009)

Nipplepitcher schrieb:


> Hier ist mal der krasse Gegensatz von einer Frau und ner billigen Schlampe



Aha - und welche ist Deiner Meinung nach nun die "billige Schlampe"?:crazy:


----------



## figo7 (12 Nov. 2009)

Ich sehe da nirgends Klasse!..


----------



## jean58 (13 Nov. 2009)

wie die eine heißt sieht die andere aus


----------



## cyreander (7 Juli 2011)

deine zeigt nippel die andere einen bh.. welche ist jetzt die dame ?


----------



## jockel6209 (7 Juli 2011)

Jemanden wegen einer Ünglücklichen Kleiderwahl gleich als Schlampe zu beschimpfen finde ich stark in der Wortwahl vergriffen.

Trotzdem danke für die tollen Bilder :thx:


----------



## nerofol (23 Mai 2012)

Sehr hot


----------



## netta (4 Juni 2012)

Bombastic66 schrieb:


> nette Einblicke,
> aber wer ist die Schlampe....



Demi Moore !!!!


----------



## Spezi30 (4 Juni 2012)

Cashextra schrieb:


> Unglückliche Garderobenwahl von Demi, aber dennoch eine sehr schöne Frau. Fürs nuttige sind hier andere zuständig: Rumer Willis, Katie Price, Shauna Sand usw, usw....



schön???? Wenn die verkauft werden würde, müsste man die Einzelteile ja fast alle einzeln nachprüfen, wgen des Entstehungsjahres...


----------



## Punisher (5 Juni 2012)

scharf


----------



## Chrissy001 (28 Juni 2016)

Danke für Angie.


----------



## cidi (5 Feb. 2017)

2 amazing woman


----------



## Tittelelli (5 Feb. 2017)

ist doch völlig egal, hauptsache ihr habt was zu sabbern


----------

